# Is she fat or pregnant, round 1



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How far along is she potentially? What breed? I've gotta say preggo, she looks pretty big. But looks can definitely be deceiving.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

No idea at all. We bought her from an auction at the end of September. I can see if I have a previous picture.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

That was the day we bought her (them)....


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I would ultrasound, to know about how long she has been pregnant, and if she actually is pregnant


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

I will investigate that option but not if I have to travel her. We have already had one miscarriage and one preemie that didn't live. Stress is too much!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

usually you can get the vet out there to ultrasound, I agree on the travelling with goats, unless i absolutley have to, i usually wont


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Also, if you got her from an auction I would get her blood tested for diseases. You ca send blood samples to A&M. I drive them up there sometimes, but idk how far you are from college station


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you got her in September she could have been pregnant and not showing at all. If bred in August..her birthing time would be end of Dec..thru January. 
So..you might want to check her ligaments, watch her udder, and see what the blood tests say...


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Also, if you got her from an auction I would get her blood tested for diseases. You ca send blood samples to A&M. I drive them up there sometimes, but idk how far you are from college station


We have already tested and vaccinated and tested and treated and treated some more. It took us a month to find a vet that was less than a hour from us but we did and we are happy with our herd.......finally! College Station is about 3 hrs from us. We have found a lab we like and been taught how to do our own fecals. Our vet knows goats but is not an expert but she is willing to learn with us and do what we need.....but she is currently on vacation.....again.....I think we will wait and see......just thought I'd see what you guys thought.....


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm new to this, so, don't listen to over them, but she looks a ton like my very pregnant girl, due in February. Why not do a simple preg test? And, how were you taught to do your own fecal tests? I would love to learn that! Does it require a microscope?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pooch looks pregnant. But if she isn't, that isn't fat, it would be rumen. Big difference between a good working rumen and actually being fat.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Denise Troy said:


> And, how were you taught to do your own fecal tests? I would love to learn that! Does it require a microscope?


https://fiascofarm.com/goats/fecals.htm
These are the steps I follow to do my own fecals, perhaps start a seperate thread, because alot of us do our own fecals, and they have alot of great info!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think she is pregnancy, relaxed vulva and a handful of udder there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sure looks preggo, but to know for sure, have her tested.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Denise Troy said:


> View attachment 168205
> I'm new to this, so, don't listen to over them, but she looks a ton like my very pregnant girl, due in February. Why not do a simple preg test? And, how were you taught to do your own fecal tests? I would love to learn that! Does it require a microscope?


A lady here on TGS lives near me and invited me over to teach me a bunch of stuff, including how to run fecals. Yes, it requires a microscope but I bought one for $75 on Amazon and it is perfect! Fecals are not hard to do though! I can walk you through it!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> I think she is pregnancy, relaxed vulva and a handful of udder there


Saltey, Would you mind showing me her vulva? And the udder is bigger than it was a week ago.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Pregnant! 
She sure is pretty!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

See how many wrinkles around her anus are all drooping and it's just loose. And then the tip of the vulva is sagging/pointing downward. Everything relaxes in the back end to make way for birthing. Believe me, a week before kidding if you get a doe jogging, you will see some junk moving you didn't think should sway like that!!! Lol sorry but it's all true


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

She is very pretty! Her name is Hazel and she was glamming it up for a couple of shots


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Update: she is still that big.....so.... maybe fat??


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Do you have any new pictures of her? I thought I saw her in the background of another one of your posts but I'm not sure. If it was her them I still think she's pregnant.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

It's not a great picture but I will get better ones tomorrow IF it's not still raining......


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Do you know how to do the bump test? (Not sure if I ever asked you...)


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Sort of but not positive. I watch Blue Cactus Dairy but seeing is not doing....


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> But seeing is not doing....


I agree with that, The first time I did it was when my vet showed me and helped me do it the first time. 





I like to pull up and hold for a minute, it makes the kids squirm so you can feel them move.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Thank you!! I will try again!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

WE HAVE GOO!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Babies!?! how is her udder?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Score! I guessed right - win!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Her udder is HUGE! She has lots of movement inside also! She is very calm. She has obviously done this before!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

No babies yet but she is not doing much, just laying down. The goo is the first thing my son saw so he herded her into the kidding area and he thinks he stopped her labor. She is not very friendly but she is getting better. We left and went to lunch so as to not stress her out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

WE HAVE BABIES! From the wrong goat but we were aware that Lizzy was close so we put her in a second kidding corral and she went first!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yay babies!
now triplets! 2 girls and a boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neatwoot)

Congrats.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Two little doelings!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, then I guess that solves it... She's not pregnant...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please put pictures and your numbers in the 2020 Kidding Tally! 
Congratulations! ( yay I guessed right..she was prego) (clap)
All beautiful babies!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

We have 2 more babies! 2 bucks!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

So....our first girl that I posted about, Hazel, has still not given birth.....


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

We are worried but she is calm. She is eating, drinking, peeing and pooping. She does not appear to be in distress. She is chewing cud and laying down a lot but will get up and move around. She does not appear to be in labor......


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

More baby pictures.....this is our 2nd set


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooo soooo cute!!!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations they're adorable!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Well, Miss Hazel is STILL not giving up the babies. I did make her get out of her kidding pen and socialize for a couple of hours today. She stretched and pressed her head against a tree for about 2 minutes but then walked around and ended up laying in the loafing shed next to the hay manager. We moved her back to her kidding pen and did hoof care and deworming on the rest of the group. Still no babies from Hazel when we left at 4pm.......maybe tomorrow!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It's always Hazel that keeps us on our toes! My Hazel loves to keep me on my toes! Good luck!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> More baby pictures.....this is our 2nd set
> View attachment 170367


They have names! Please meet, on the left, Staubach and on the right, Danny White!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Well, Hazel has still not released the hostages and very well may be pregnant forever......she is rather enjoying her secluded room and has begun putting herself up after browsing......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Is Hazel sharing her hostages yet? I would love to see them if she is!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Not yet.....I am beginning to think she just wanted a private room......she just walks into her kidding pen now and lays down about 4 pm every afternoon. She stands there till I feed her and shut the door. I swear.....this girl is so much bigger than the other 2 were .....


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

However.....our 2 sets of twins are mingling with the herd during the day, under their Mommas watchful eyes......interestingly enough, the Mommas appear to have an agreement, where they watch each others littles while each one browse.....the littles never leave the pen but when the herd goes out to browse, one Momma goes and one Momma stays behind. I was just going to leave the babies in the big pen but the Mommas did their thing so I just watched for a couple of hours. After an hour, the Mommas traded off.....it was very interesting to see.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Struyksrus (Dec 30, 2013)

We bought two goats each with a baby last February and both does would allow both babies to nurse but each one did slightly favor it's own baby. They still knew which baby was theirs but they would let the other baby nurse at the same time. If the other baby tried to nurse when the does own baby was not nursing then it would be shoved away.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Well, Hazel has been evicted from the kidding pen for the day. All babies and Mommas are out with the grazing herd and seem content. I just hope Hazel doesn't kid while in the field......will keep you updated!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Update: Hazel is still huge and not giving up the babies. She is waddling out to browse every morning but she comes back to her private pen each night......I just don't know what to think. On a side note: Jane is just an awful Mom. Today she took her 8 day old bucks out and just left them in the tall grass. She came back alone with the herd, screaming for them. We searched for an hour before we found them......sleeping with full bellies, in a warm spot. Tomorrow, they will not be allowed out with Mom to browse. Lizzy, however, had her little ones right with her. My gosh, what a terrible experience!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You handled it very well. We all learn from our girls. Even when they drive us nuts! :crazy:. Sounds like she is teaching you alot!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

My husband said he believes her babies must have always been taken to be bottle fed or something because she does love them. She looks for them when they get too far away but at times, it's almost as if she forgets they are hers....then this....she was frantic when she came back without them but she was definitely looking to us to find them. After she, and all the other girls, yelled at us about them being gone, they all just laid down to chew their cud while staring at us. Almost, as if say, "Ok, I lost them, now, you go see if you can find them for me." When my husband found them, they were a good 100 feet from where we left them to browse. I know they move around a lot but GOSH, bring your babies with you!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually I would say Jane is a good mom. Just like deer, goats in grass plains will leave very young kids tucked away hidden and fed to sleep while the dam goes out to graze. Young kids can't keep up with the long ways a doe roams to browse. I would say it's the kids who were naughty for not waking up to their dam's call that she was headed in!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

You know, I think you are right....today both Momma's hid their babies but thank goodness it was within 100 feet of the loafing shed and we walked the perimeter and found them! Such bad babies! They did not come when Momma's called. I was standing near them and listened to both Momma's holler for the babes and they never even raised their little heads! Such stinkers!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh I love those photos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute and funny


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

This was Hazel this afternoon, after a short day of browsing.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Well....another day of no babies from Hazel.....sigh....maybe she is just fat


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Well...Emmy Lou gave birth to twins! Second photo is of Hateful Hazel. Not sure of sex on new twins yet. Letting Momma relax for today. She is still skittish of people.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I will totally come steal that cute little agouti baby from you! It looks like a boy to me, and the cream one looks like a girl, but that's just me guessing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Yay! They are 2 little doelings!! No names just yet but we are so happy!!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

And, no, Hazel has not given up the hostages yet. She did have goo last night so she got her private suite again but.....this morning, nothing!
Her expression this morning......"Nothing to see here, move along.....but feed me first!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

This morning Hazel is on babysitting duty with 2 sets of twins that are not hers. Maybe she is getting ready!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Hateful Hazel is STILL not giving us babies but Scarlett, our herd queen, gave us these 2 darling bucks about 2 hours ago!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, congratulations they're adorable 
Hazel is going to keep you guessing...doe code


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Hazel refused to give up her private suite so we had to put these new babies in the other kidding pen. She is such a brat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

And, of course, our lovely Hazel, this morning! How much longer can she go?!?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Another month? She hasn't dropped yet and her ligs look hard still.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute babies.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

mariella said:


> Another month? She hasn't dropped yet and her ligs look hard still.


Really? Another month? Wow....I would never have thought that long.....but what do I know?!?! Nothing! Not a thing about preggo goats!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Can you show me her ligs? We are having a discussion over here.....


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good video.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Hazel gave birth just now! 2 so far and I got the 2nd one on video being born! We are over the moon!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Yay!!!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

2 little doelings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally! Yay Hazel! Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

And today......Olive had her 2 babies! One Buck and One Doe


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

And Hazel has brought her girls out of the kidding pen to greet the herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I missed it!??! 
She was just holding out on you to give you some beautiful girls! Congratulations on all your babies!!! 
Do you have any left to kid?


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

We believe we have 1 more to kid with the unknown Daddies.....IF we have any that kid from Feb 28 through March 5, then they belong to the accidental buck(Wild Bill, that we bought by accident when the auctioneer called the wrong number) we only had him a week but he was pretty active with a few of our does. Any babies born after March 5 would be by our little 5 month old, before he was aproned and separated. Those babies, should there be any, will be due in May or June. So, as for now, Zoe would be the only one we are questioning. We got her on Oct 5th and she came with a 2 day old baby doe. (Faust) They appeared to be Mom and daughter. Zoe has done an amazing job with her and they look similar so it is feasible that they are Dam and kid. My husband and son do not think they are. Several reasons why....1. Zoe came to us with a teat issue and is the reason I found TGS. It all made sense though.....one kid will only nurse on one side.....we thought mastitis but Thank God, it wasn't. However, Faust is now about to be 5 months old and if Zoe kids, then Faust cannot be hers, right??


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

This is the day we brought them home


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

This is them now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Soooo....what do we know about preggo goats?Zilch!! Went to lunch and when we got back, Calamity had dropped a single doe!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Meet Rockett (Rah Kett)


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute!! Ya'll are truly experiencing goat math!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! another cutie pie! Congratulations!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Updated photos of babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

